# quick question about reserve intelligence unit



## kia4ever (20 Mar 2009)

I'm a member of the EME branch currently, and I have lost interest in my trade, and have been told by a friend to transfer to the intelligence unit. I am a reservist right now so I wanted to know from other reservists aspects of this trade. Like what do you guys do during exercises, your ql3, parade nights and what are the opportunities for class A or class B work. Also how does this trade differ from its Reg force counterparts, and if planning on going overseas what would our role be as reservists. Thanks in advance, 

PS I have never transferred between units before how long should this process take?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Mar 2009)

kia4ever said:
			
		

> I'm a member of the EME branch currently, and I have lost interest in my trade, and have been told by a friend to transfer to the intelligence unit. I am a reservist right now so I wanted to know from other reservists aspects of this trade. Like what do you guys do during exercises, your ql3, parade nights and what are the opportunities for class A or class B work. Also how does this trade differ from its Reg force counterparts, and if planning on going overseas what would our role be as reservists. Thanks in advance,
> 
> PS I have never transferred between units before how long should this process take?



Let's see now.  You are going to have to write a memo through your Chain of Command to request permission to do a VOT, then fill in the Self Assessment VOT Form, have your unit fill out a VOT Doc, book and have a PSO appointment, apply for a Lvl III Security Clearance, and you should also have a Trade.  If you do not have BMQ and SQ you most likely will not be accepted.  If you really want to know, give your local INT Unit a call and see if you can go to an Info Session or book an interview.   You probably have a better chance than someone off the street, but there are no guarantees.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (25 Mar 2009)

Which area are you living in?  If its either Toronto or Ottawa, or even Halifax, either George or I should be able to hook you up a little more directly.

As for your VOT, George covered that.  Its an annoying and time consuming process.  It took me 2 years to VOT and transfer from Artillery to Int, but my old Artillery unit was beyond incompetant and extremely uncooperative.  So your timeline depends on how much cooperation you get on your own end.

As far as deployability goes.  Your chances are extremely high.  Once you are QL5 qualified, if you want to go to Afghanistan you can.  Assuming we are still there by the time you are trained.

I am no longer certain of what the class B opportunities are like, but as far as Class A goes it depends on your unit and the enthusiasm of the training officer that year.  You can expect routine lectures on certain Int topics that they like to do each year.  Some special non routine creative lectures from time to time.  Lots of practice briefings and some practical application of basic skills.

Most people complain that class A work isnt very exciting though, however, I hear that same complaint made in many trades.


----------

